# Aires or Campsites in Paris?



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi, meeting up with friends in Paris at the end of April. Are there any Aires or Campsites within easy reach of the Metro?

Richard


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Don't even think of attempting "wildcamping" in Paris (not that I know of any places you possibly could) - there are a couple of campsites, one about 30mins train ride away (at Mason Lafayette)-(May be wrong spelling) & the other in Paris - I think it's called 'camping International' a shuttle bus every 20mins takes you into near the centre, having tried both this is the one we prefer-not particularly cheap but hey ho it's a World city & well worth it to have the freedom of not worrying about missing the last train (as long as you don't miss the last shuttle bus 

  too much cheap red wine - of course 'Camping International' is the one at Mason Lafayette . . .  
The one IN Paris is this one and is our prefered site :-
http://en.parisinfo.com/paris-hotels/2353/camping-de-paris-bois-de-boulogne
More info from :-
http://www.camping-indigo.com/en/paris-indigo-campsite


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

The campsite at Maisons Laffitte is about 10 mins walk from an RER station to the west of Paris. We stayed there last Oct and thought it was very convenient for getting into the centre of Paris. it was about 30 mins on the train. Not actually near a metro station though. 


Chris


----------



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

Thanks for the recommendations.

Would we have to book at either for the last week in April? Want to stay about 5 nights.

Do they offer any hardstandings? Or is ground likely to be firm considering how close they are to the river!

Richard


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

bois de bologne have a shuttle bus free to main train station 15 mins to Eiffel tower

its huge I wouldn't have thought you needed to book and nice setting in central parkland in Paris.


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

We stayed at camping beau villages last May on the recommendation of rapide561.

Great little site to the south of Paris, very clean, free wifi but small and basic. Will definately go back.

10 min walk to RER station freq trains, cost about 15 euro return (open ticket) on the direct line to Notre dame, Eiffel tower and Versaille. Took about 15 minutes on train to get to Notre Dame.

Think it was in the ACSI scheme, not 100% sure.

Also stayed at Hutopia site near Versaille (15 min to palace by cycle, all flat), 10 min walk to RER station. curious woodland site with adequate facilities inc pool and restaraunt. Pitches small with overhanging trees that would be easy to damage van on when manouvering. Bark chippings on ground easy to walk into van. Overpriced. 

Hope this adds to your choices.

Davy


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi Davy and all

Glad you enjoyed Camping Beau Village - we have used it again since. You can pre booked there and they have hard stands. We think it is great value for money.

Our own review of the site is available here

It is further out from the centre than the one at Bois de Boulogne but it really suited us. Also, we had emailed the one at Bois de Boulogne but there was a surcharge for twin axle, surcharge for over 3500kg, so we decided against it.

Russell


----------



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

Maison Laffitte have a 4 nights for the price of 3 offer on at the moment.

Bob


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Rapide561 said:


> Also, we had emailed the one at Bois de Boulogne but there was a surcharge for twin axle, surcharge for over 3500kg, so we decided against it.
> 
> Russell


Tanks Russell.
I was going to drop in to Bois de Bologne some time but as we have a tag axle and are 4,500kg. maybe we won't.

Ray.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

I've stayed at the Bois-de-Boulogne (a long time ago) and Maison Laffitte more recently. Although Maison Laffitte is further out it is a much nicer site (B-de-B is just like any other "inner city" campsite, full of transient youths and their anti-social habits) transport costs saved by using a 3/5-day pass. It also has a direct rail link across to Disney thereby avoiding central Paris, if that is of interest.

Enjoy!


----------



## mcpezza (Aug 16, 2008)

Hi. 

We have visited Paris at Easter for the last two years. 

(notes from our blog):

First time we stayed at Camping Paris-Est at Champigny Sur Marne.The reception was by far the best we have received so far on our motor home travels. Bruno gave us maps and timetables for buses and trains to Paris tourist sites with hints and tips. We purchased three day train and bus passes for just €20 each which we thought was great value. The site is large with a mix of hardstanding and grass pitches for tourers, cabins and statics. surprisingly for Easter, only about a quarter of the site was occupied. There is a bar and food available during high season but not open during our stay. There are three amenity blocks on site but only two were partially open. This is quite a tranquil site, there is traffic noise from the adjacent motorway but this did not bother us. This campsite changed its name to Camping Champigny just after our visit.

Last year we booked Camping Bois de Boulogne on the west side of Paris. It turned out to be an even better location than Camping Paris Est used last year. Quite a large site, not too busy this time of year and very quiet at night. No traffic noise at all. Good reception staff, a shop for fresh bread and the slightly overpriced essentials and a bar restaurant. Transport links are good, with a shuttle bus for €2.40 return to Porte Maillot station. No WiFi here but three free PC’s in reception. Opposite the site entrance is a large park, well used with football, rugby, cricket matches and radio controlled model aircraft flying in progress during our stay and the famous Longchamps horse-racing track. There is also a Polo club and lots of running tracks. We explored the local area on our bikes on one of the days, crossing the river at the nearby Porte de Suresnes and cycled up to La Defense and returned via Puteaux, stopping for lunch in the centre. Suresnes is about ten minutes walk over the bridge from the site and is the nearest place to shop, eat and drink we also walked to the SNCF station which we took to Versailles.

Both sites were hard standing from memory so there was no problem being near the river. Public transport is VERY cheap in the Metropolitan area. We less between us travelling both years for a long weekend than my day ticket to London on the Stansted Express.

Hope this helps.

Regards

Mike


----------

